

Ask HN: Where are all the awesome jobs? - peacemaker

I want an awesome job.  Don't we all?  I've been programming now for 11 years and have plenty of experience in many fields, languages and technologies.<p>Right now, I can also afford to be very picky when it comes to choosing my next job.<p>So I'm looking for work based anywhere in the US but obviously some places would be more preferable, such as those near to centres of entertainment, international airports, ski resorts etc.<p>I'd love a job which doesn't have the traditional American mentality of "more hours makes a better employee" or that taking vacation is some sort of weakness.<p>Where are these jobs?  Do they even exist?  Are you currently working at a job like this?
======
NonEUCitizen
Why limit yourself to US jobs?

~~~
peacemaker
Because I've just moved to the US :)

